# My Idaho Bear DIY (Pics)



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

So after applying in Utah and looking at the draw odds for 3 years now I decided to go to Idaho and buy an over the counter bear tag. I started my research by contacting the Idaho game and fish. They pointed me way north in the reduced bear units. I then began to talk to people who had baited bears before and tried to learn as much as I could about the different methods and tricks. There really is 1000 ways to bait a bear. We settled on dougnuts for bait as they were cheap, fairly light weight, and smelled good. Grease was used by the gallons!!! And with many looks at google earth we had a game plan. I was told to expect a five foot bear. I was told a six foot bear was a trophy for that area, and on the very occasion a seven foot bear could be killed. I planned on a five foot bear and wanted a bear rug for the wall. I contacted some local taxidermist who were very nice and offered suggestions on baiting and different locations. We arrived the morning of the 11th after driving all night. (long drive) We started to pump the locals for information which was priceless. We learned where some recent bear activity was headed out that afternoon. I'm not a big story teller so let me just say my bear was pure luck. Better to be lucky than good, and half of luck is just showing up! My bear hit the bait the first night in the dark. We restocked it the next morning and sat the bait site that night. I wanted to shoot it with a bow but the best hiding spot had us sitting 70 yards up a steep hill. I didn't feel good about an archery shot so I had my .270 rifle with me. An hour after baiting the site the bear came in. I had set my trail camera up just in case he came in after hours, but he hadn't. He came in full light. I didn't hear anything, I just happened to look over the big boulder we were hiding behind and there he was. Not being an expert on judging bears I was told to look at their ears. If their ears look small shoot, if the ears look big let him walk. His ears looked huge. His color was a blonde with a choc head and legs. A beautiful bear with no rub marks. So I pulled up my rifle and waited for him to turn broadside. He feed for five minutes as the trail camera took many pictures of him. The video camera was rolling and then he turned left and gave me the perfect broadside shot. I shot him dead center in the heart. Massive amount of blood was pumping out his chest each jump he took. He ran 100-150 yards and died in the nastiest thicket I've ever seen. Some pictures were taken, and the skinning job complete just as it was getting dark. My bear measured 6' 8", and weight 250 lbs. His skull was green measured at 17 1/4 ". I decided to do a full body mount and the taxidermist said I should have it back by September. Can't wait to post some pictures of the finished bear. Anyway here's some pictures and if I can ever get the video camera to burn a DVD I'll post up some video of the kill shot. Thanks for looking. Blake


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great work! Congrats!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Awsome!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job! Congrats on a pretty bear!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome man!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on a great bear and hunt. It's better to diy stories then about someone paying a ton of money for a trophy.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

That's an awesome looking bear!!!!! Hopefully one day I'll be able to kill a bear. Sounds like Idaho is the place to hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That is one fine looking bear! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, would love to see the video. Get after it.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Does anybody out there have or know how to work a JVC SD video camera? I've loaded the software that was in the box, but still cannont make a video. If anyone has and can make a video with that camera please PM me. I'd like to upload the kill shot of this bear. Thanks,


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Sweet bear! I love the pic with you laying by the skin of it. Nice Cheese!


----------

